# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  All Tarantula Owners!  Post Your Pics Here!!

## CoolioTiffany

Tarantulas are a new like in my world, and so far I only have an A. Avicularia, but should be getting an A. Versicolor.

My favorite tarantula is the Mexican RedKnee, they are just gorgeous!  I definitely will be getting one this year, as well as a Rosehair. :Very Happy: 

Post links or photos of your favorite tarantula and if you own one please post pics!  I'd love to see them :Smile: 

I will be getting photos of my Pink toe very soon, so I will post as soon as I get some photos of her.  

And for a little awesome-something, I'm getting a baby Emperor Scorpion in the next week.  One of the females we've gotten had babies and they finally are grown up enough to eat on their own.  I've got a tub ready and everything so now all I need is the scorpion :Twisted: .

Mexican RedKnee (not my photo) http://www.internetstones.com/image-...ee-mexican.jpg
Rosehair Tarantula http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...arantula_2.jpg
A. Avicularia http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pix/avicularia4.jpg
A. Versicolor http://pctrs.network.hu/clubpicture/...98_1200890.jpg

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Oh come on, I know there are tarantula fans out there!

----------


## DarkComeSoon

I have a two questions Tiff, what do you plan to do with all these pets of yours when you move out? What's going to happen when it's your turn to pay the heating bill?

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I have a two questions Tiff, what do you plan to do with all these pets of yours when you move out? What's going to happen when it's your turn to pay the heating bill?


To answer the first question, all of them will be with me unless I sold off the ones I don't really need.

To answer the second question, I will have a job when that time comes, but hey, I'm only 14.

----------


## BjDavid

here you go. :Smile:  some of my ts before i quit the hobby. :Smile:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Oh my goodness.. I am extremely jealous!  

Are most of your T's docile, or do you got some grumpy ones?  The grumpy ones are sometimes fun, how they raise their legs :Very Happy: .  Totally awesome to see :Razz: .

----------


## BjDavid

> Oh my goodness.. I am extremely jealous!  
> 
> Are most of your T's docile, or do you got some grumpy ones?  The grumpy ones are sometimes fun, how they raise their legs.  Totally awesome to see.


i try not to handle them since the hairs really bother me. so itchy!! :Razz:  i just handle my versi. :Smile:  its that and the gbb i really love. :Smile:  but i love big species too. :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> i try not to handle them since the hairs really bother me. so itchy!! i just handle my versi. its that and the gbb i really love. but i love big species too.


Haha I bet!  I'd hate to get those hairs in my eyes, now that would be painful :Surprised: .

Versicolors are beautiful, I really do love their coloration.  I really hope to have mine in the next week, they are just stunning.  I handle my Pink toe girl just about every other day.  She's real cool, and pretty fast.  I've gotten some of my friends to handle her and she does make a pretty good example as a nice T.

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

I guess its time to post my little ones. My Chilean Rose refused to be photographed so her day will come.

A. Versicolor


B. Smithi

----------


## CoolioTiffany

That Versicolor is beautiful, and the other T is just stunning!!  Nice tarantulas, they really are nice looking :Good Job:

----------

_emmet10_ (09-03-2010),gp_dragsandballs (06-07-2010)

----------


## NYDragon

> Haha I bet!  I'd hate to get those hairs in my eyes, now that would be painful.


I've done that and yes, I really really hurts  :Razz:   It felt like a needle in my eye for over a week!

Have you ever seen RobC's videos on youtube?  
Search under tarantulaguy1976 (that's his user name).  He has a bunch of Ts that he breeds and he's absolutely hilarious to watch.  Plus his love and enthusiasm for Ts has gotten me over my fear of them.  I now find the variety of colors beautiful.  Maybe I'll get one someday  :Smile:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I've done that and yes, I really really hurts   It felt like a needle in my eye for over a week!
> 
> Have you ever seen RobC's videos on youtube?  
> Search under tarantulaguy1976 (that's his user name).  He has a bunch of Ts that he breeds and he's absolutely hilarious to watch.  Plus his love and enthusiasm for Ts has gotten me over my fear of them.  I now find the variety of colors beautiful.  Maybe I'll get one someday


I saw a couple videos and man he has some beautiful tarantulas!!  Zilla is amazing, I'd love to handle a spider that big :Very Happy: .

Honestly, I never thought I'd own one.  I never thought anything bad of them and I wasn't scared to hold my first one at the reptile expo.  She was a 7 year old Curly Hair Tarantula and was extremely calm.  Probably a good 5 inches too.

I got my _A. Avicularia_ (pink toe) from my friend and she's still a little spiderling.  She is very cute and gets calmer each time I handle her.  _Avicularia_ seem to be pretty fast spiders but they are gorgeous.  You'll probably see in the near future that I own 4+ tarantulas, but I'm trying not to get too many.  I'd love to have a Rosehair and Mexican RedKnee!

----------


## Michelle.C

I currently keep a few Tarantulas and I actually think I'll be getting more shortly. They really are a pleasure to keep, even if most of the ones I keep are pet holes.  :Very Happy: 

My Tarantulas include:
A. chalcodes (Arizona Blonde) 
B. boehmei (Mexican Fire Leg)
C. fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump)
N. Chromatus (Brazilian Red and White)
B. auratum (Mexican Flame Knee)
P. Irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)
A. versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe or Martinique Pinktoe)
T. gigas (Orange Tree Spider)
C. fimbriatus (Indian Violet)
L. violaceope (Singapore blue) 
G. pulchra (Brazilian Black)

A few photos. I need new pictures of most of them.  :Razz:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Michelle they are gorgeous!  I'd love to see more photos, you've got some nice tarantulas there! :Very Happy: 

Which one do you like handling the most?

----------


## Michelle.C

> Michelle they are gorgeous!  I'd love to see more photos, you've got some nice tarantulas there!
> 
> Which one do you like handling the most?


Well, most of my Tarantulas are a bit too aggressive/fast to handle, but even if they weren't, I don't like handling my Tarantulas. They are actually a lot more fragile than most people believe. A fall as short as 10" (and maybe less), can kill them. Not to mention with the quick species, they can run off and be lost forever. I consider them "look but don't touch" pets.  :Smile: 

My Favorite Tarantula is my C. fimbriatus though. They make the neatest webbing.

----------


## Boanerges

Here is a female Chaco  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

This is just a funny pic I thought I would share. It made me laugh pretty hard so maybe it will make some of you who have not seen it laugh too. It was from an older post I had. It is a pic of a male G. pulchra molt under a microscope that I had. And Derek (dr del) gave him a belly ring  :ROFL:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Beautiful tarantula you got there!!

LOLOLOL!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  And it HAD to be a pink, sparkly belly ring too! :Very Happy:  :sploosh:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> Beautiful tarantula you got there!!
> 
> LOLOLOL!!!! *And it HAD to be a pink, sparkly belly ring too*!


Of course and I think it is roca wear - lol  :ROFL:  Thanks Derek  :Good Job:

----------


## tonyaltn

My one and only Grammostola rosea (Gramastola spatulata?) ...but I have a feeling that this is going to be addictive, the price, the fairly simple needs, and they are totaly awesome even for people that are scared of spiders. I love my hairy little friend already  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mindibun

My rosehair - no longer have her, though


The sun tiger the day I brought her home


Mexican Flame Leg S'ling(who just molted yesterday!  :Dancin' Banana: )


Pink Toe (forgot the scientific name and I'm too lazy to go look it up right now)


And, she's not a tarantula, but she's still awesome. Gloria, the Amblypigid


Everyone else has some gorgeous Ts. Whoever took the pic of the sun tiger ... how in the world did you get a picture that clear without having your face taken off? Mine is a witch!!

----------


## Michelle.C

> Everyone else has some gorgeous Ts. Whoever took the pic of the sun tiger ... how in the world did you get a picture that clear without having your face taken off? Mine is a witch!!


Most Psalmopoeus are evil, but the key to a decent photo is to feed them REALLY well before you try and take a picture. Just be calm and relaxed, have their enclosure inside of a safe tub (large tub with Vaseline around the edges) and don't move fast...unless they come at you. Have your camera adjusted before you open their enclosure and shoot fast.

You have beautiful inverts, by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikkwa

> Most Psalmopoeus are evil, but the key to a decent photo is to feed them REALLY well before you try and take a picture. Just be calm and relaxed, have their enclosure inside of a safe tub (large tub with Vaseline around the edges) and don't move fast...unless they come at you. Have your camera adjusted before you open their enclosure and shoot fast.
> 
> You have beautiful inverts, by the way.


I have a juvenile sun tiger & so far I've only gotten a pic of it's belly. Any time I barely touch it's container it disappears back into it's web. I guess that's better than trying to attack me, but it's murder on taking a decent pic!


That's my one & only pic of my elusive sun tiger, guess mine is shy. Bet it doesn't last! The rest of my Ts I just recently posted on here, so I won't repeat them.

----------


## Michelle.C

> I have a juvenile sun tiger & so far I've only gotten a pic of it's belly. Any time I barely touch it's container it disappears back into it's web. I guess that's better than trying to attack me, but it's murder on taking a decent pic!
> 
> 
> That's my one & only pic of my elusive sun tiger, guess mine is shy. Bet it doesn't last! The rest of my Ts I just recently posted on here, so I won't repeat them.


Mine is shy, fast and aggressive as well. I usually only try to get pictures of my Ts when I am transferring them to larger enclosures or cleaning. My little girl is actually in need of a Mature Male!  :Smile:

----------


## Hulihzack

This is my L. Parahybana after a molt a few months ago.



I have an A. Chalcodes now too but haven't got around to taking pics of it yet.

----------

